# A co 19th SFG AGR positions in CA



## EverSoLost (Jan 24, 2009)

I know I shouldn't post in here (rather I'm not an 18 series type).  This post is SF related "scuttlebutt" or rumor.

But I spoke to the Readiness NCO over at our local SF group while inquiring on support positions.

He informed me that shortly they will be opening up two 18 coded AGR positions within their AO.

As well there is a possibility of two "Administrative" coded positions that may be possibly be coming available.  (while the odds of me getting shot at one of these are slim, I'm tossing in my packet or giving my left nut if they let me)  

If anyone is interested in watching or applying when they are available (while they may be pre-selected).  

You can apply for CA AGR gigs here.

http://www.calguard.ca.gov/Pages/Jobs.aspx

(If this is in violation or inappropriate in anyway Mod please delete)


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 25, 2009)

EverSoLost said:


> I know I shouldn't post in here (rather I'm not an 18 series type).  This post is SF related "scuttlebutt" or rumor.
> 
> But I spoke to the Readiness NCO over at our local SF group while inquiring on support positions.
> 
> ...



Good luck...Maybe I'll see you at drill in the future. We're a tough crowd to please.


----------

